# Steam startet unter Ubuntu 16,04 LTS nicht



## Gamer090 (13. Januar 2018)

Hi zusammen

Wollte mal Gaming unter Linux testen aber leider will der Steam Client gar nicht starten, habe es von der Webseite von Steam heruntergeladen und nachdem auch den PC neu gestartet. Es passiert nix wenn ich auf die Steam Verknüpfung im Dash Board klicke, habe im Netz gesucht und die Anleitungen haben alle nicht funktioniert.

Und weiss jemand wie man AMD Treiber unter Ubuntu installiert? Die Anleitung von AMD klappt nicht  

Vielen Dank für die Vorschläge


----------



## Stryke7 (13. Januar 2018)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Wollte mal Gaming unter Linux testen aber leider will der Steam Client gar nicht starten, habe es von der Webseite von Steam heruntergeladen


Das ist zwar eine Möglichkeit Software zu erlangen, aber eigentlich geht so etwas unter Linux viel einfacher:

Die meiste verfügbare Software wird in Paketquellen verfügbar gemacht. Dein Ubuntu kennt die grundlegenden Quellen und kann sehr einfach selbst die Software daraus heraussuchen die es braucht, und installieren. Dafür ist der Paketmanager APT da.
Ubuntu hat, wie die meisten großen Linux Distributionen, eine Grafikoberfläche dafür, suche einfach nach einem Programm namens "Software" oder ähnliches.

Alternativ sollte es reichen einfach den Befehl 
	
	



```
sudo apt install steam
```
 im Terminal auszuführen und voilà, Steam wird installiert.

Eigenständige Suche, Beziehung und Installation von Software wie bei Windows ist in Ubuntu selten notwendig.


Gamer090 schrieb:


> und nachdem auch den PC neu gestartet. Es passiert nix wenn ich auf die Steam Verknüpfung im Dash Board klicke, habe im Netz gesucht und die Anleitungen haben alle nicht funktioniert.


Da bin ich mir jetzt nicht sicher was genau du gerade tust. Natürlich ist es möglich ein kompiliertes Programm so auszuführen, vielleicht hast du nicht auf die richtige Datei geklickt?  Doppelklick-zum-Ausführen ist auch eine Funktion die man nicht in allen Betriebssystemen verwendet.


Gamer090 schrieb:


> Und weiss jemand wie man AMD Treiber unter Ubuntu installiert? Die Anleitung von AMD klappt nicht


Hab gerade mal nachgeschaut, AMD hat einen Treiber auf der Webseite. Den habe ich gerade mal heruntergeladen. Er besteht aus einem komprimierten Archiv (.tar.xz , das ist ähnlich wie .zip). Das habe ich entpackt und darin liegen dann eine Menge Bibliotheken und eine ausführbare Installationsdatei. 

Zum Ausführen kannst du einfach die Datei aufrufen. Sie heißt bei mir amdgpu-pro-install,  der Befehl zum ausführen heißt bei mir also 
	
	



```
~/Downloads/amdgpu-pro-17.50.511655/amdgpu-pro-install
```
, oder wenn du dich im übergeordneten Verzeichnis befindest einfach 
	
	



```
./amdgpu-pro-install
```
.


Ich hoffe das hilft dir


----------



## Gamer090 (13. Januar 2018)

Den Befehl um Steam zu installieren hat leider nicht weiter geholfen  Er sagt das er bereits die aktuellste Version installiert hat. Beim AMD Treiber findet der die Datei bzw das Verzeichnis nicht


----------



## Stryke7 (13. Januar 2018)

Steam ist schon installiert?  Lässt es sich starten indem du einfach 
	
	



```
steam
```
im Terminal eingibst? Ich habe gerade mal nachgeschaut, ich habe noch ein Package namens 
	
	



```
steam-launcher
```
 installiert, versuch mal ob es das ist ...  Sonst nachinstallieren.

```
sudo apt install steam-launcher
```


AMD hat Treiber im Archiv, aber die von der Webseite scheinen neuer zu sein. Daher hier nochmal die detaillierte Anleitung:

Linux Download Center
Hier den richtigen Treiber aussuchen und herunterladen.

Dann das heruntergeladene Archiv entpacken, das sollte über das Kontextmenü (Rechtsklick auf das Archiv) möglich sein. 

Danach die Installationsdatei am besten per Terminal aufrufen.


Funktioniert das?


----------



## Gamer090 (13. Januar 2018)

```
$ steam
Running Steam on ubuntu 16.04 64-bit
STEAM_RUNTIME is enabled automatically
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(0)
libGL error: unable to load driver: radeonsi_dri.so
libGL error: driver pointer missing
libGL error: failed to load driver: radeonsi
libGL error: unable to load driver: swrast_dri.so
libGL error: failed to load driver: swrast
```

Das wird mir angezeigt wenn ich Steam starten will und bei Steam Launcher:


```
steam launcher
Running Steam on ubuntu 16.04 64-bit
STEAM_RUNTIME is enabled automatically
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(0)
libGL error: unable to load driver: radeonsi_dri.so
libGL error: driver pointer missing
libGL error: failed to load driver: radeonsi
libGL error: unable to load driver: swrast_dri.so
libGL error: failed to load driver: swrast
```

Beim Installationsversuch des Launcher:


```
sonne@sonne-desktop:~$ sudo apt install steam launcher
[sudo] Passwort für sonne: 
Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig
Abhängigkeitsbaum wird aufgebaut.       
Statusinformationen werden eingelesen.... Fertig
E: Paket launcher kann nicht gefunden werden.
```


----------



## Stryke7 (13. Januar 2018)

Du hast 
	
	



```
sudo apt install steam launcher
```
 geschrieben, statt "steam-launcher".

Dein Befehl würde zwei separate Programme installieren, "steam" und "launcher". Ersteres ist installiert, letzteres erkennt er nicht da es offenbar kein Programm gibt das nur "launcher" heißt.

Aber die simple Antwort ist: Schreib den Bindestrich dazu.


----------



## Gamer090 (13. Januar 2018)

```
sudo apt install steam-launcher
Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig
Abhängigkeitsbaum wird aufgebaut.       
Statusinformationen werden eingelesen.... Fertig
»steam-launcher« ist bereits die neuste Version (1.0.0.54).
Die folgenden Pakete wurden automatisch installiert und werden nicht mehr benötigt:
  libllvm3.8 libmircommon5 ubuntu-core-launcher
Verwenden Sie »sudo apt autoremove«, um sie zu entfernen.
0 aktualisiert, 0 neu installiert, 0 zu entfernen und 0 nicht aktualisiert.
```

Hat keinen Unterschied gemacht weil er nix installiert hat.


----------



## Stryke7 (13. Januar 2018)

Weil steam-launcher schon installiert ist. 

Seltsam. Eigentlich solltest du sowohl ein Icon im Startmenü haben (heißt anders bei Linux ... und sieht je nach Grafikoberfläche anders aus),  als auch steam aufrufen können indem du einfach "steam" im Terminal eingibst. 

Kannst du einfach mal 
	
	



```
apt show steam*
```
 ausführen? Damit lässt du dir detaillierte Informationen zu allen Programmen anzeigen, die installiert sind und deren Name mit "steam" beginnt. Bei mir ist demnach "steam-devices", "steam-installer" und "steam-launcher" installiert, und diese registrieren zusätzlich die Kurzbefehle "steam", "steamcmd" und "steam64". 

Mal sehen ob wir herausfinden wo bei deiner Installation das Problem liegt. 



Anmerkung: 
Die vorgeschlagene Ausführung von "sudo apt autoremove" kannst du auch durchführen. Damit wird veraltete Software deinstalliert und gelöscht. Solche entsteht hin und wieder durch Updates. 


Wenn dein Steam hiernach immer noch nicht will, dann versuchen wir es nochmal ganz neu zu installieren. Vielleicht hilft das.


----------



## Gamer090 (13. Januar 2018)

```
apt show steam
Package: steam:i386
Version: 1:1.0.0.48-1ubuntu4
Priority: extra
Section: multiverse/games
Origin: Ubuntu
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Original-Maintainer: Debian Games Team <pkg-games-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Bugs: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug
Installed-Size: 2.664 kB
Pre-Depends: debconf, multiarch-support
Depends: debconf (>= 0.5) | debconf-2.0, libc6 (>= 2.15), libstdc++6 (>= 4.3), libx11-6, xz-utils, libudev1, libxinerama1, libtxc-dxtn0, libgl1-mesa-dri, libgl1-mesa-glx, xterm | x-terminal-emulator
Recommends: zenity, fonts-liberation
Homepage: http://www.steampowered.com
Download-Size: 875 kB
APT-Manual-Installed: yes
APT-Sources: http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-updates/multiverse i386 Packages
Description: Valve's Steam digital software delivery system
 Steam (http://www.steampowered.com) is a software content delivery system
 developed by Valve software (http://www.valvesoftware.com).  There is
 some free software available, but for the most part the content delivered
 is non-free.
 .
 This package comes with a fairly substantial non-free license agreement
 that must be accepted before installing the software.  If you have any
 opposition to non-free work, please select "I DECLINE" during the package
 installation dialogs.   There are also additional agreements in various
 parts of the application that differ from the original agreement.  In
 other words, pay attention and read carefully if you're worried about your
 rights.

N: Es gibt 2 zusätzliche Einträge. Bitte verwenden Sie die Option »-a«, um sie anzuzeigen.
```


```
sudo apt autoremove
[sudo] Passwort für sonne: 
Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig
Abhängigkeitsbaum wird aufgebaut.       
Statusinformationen werden eingelesen.... Fertig
Die folgenden Pakete werden ENTFERNT:
  libllvm3.8 libmircommon5 ubuntu-core-launcher
0 aktualisiert, 0 neu installiert, 3 zu entfernen und 0 nicht aktualisiert.
Nach dieser Operation werden 42,0 MB Plattenplatz freigegeben.
Möchten Sie fortfahren? [J/n] J
(Lese Datenbank ... 209909 Dateien und Verzeichnisse sind derzeit installiert.)
Entfernen von libllvm3.8:amd64 (1:3.8-2ubuntu4) ...
Entfernen von libmircommon5:amd64 (0.21.0+16.04.20160330-0ubuntu1) ...
Entfernen von ubuntu-core-launcher (2.29.4.2) ...
Trigger für libc-bin (2.23-0ubuntu9) werden verarbeitet ...
```


----------



## Stryke7 (13. Januar 2018)

Du hast den Asterisk vergessen  

Dieser steht in in Mathematik, Informatik, Ingenieurswesen etc  immer für einen Platzhalter. 
Eine Suche nach "steam*" bedeutet also "Alles was mit 'steam' beginnt und dann noch beliebig viele (oder ohne) weitere beliebige Zeichen". 

Kopiere einfach folgenden Befehl in dein Terminal:


```
apt show -a steam*
```


----------



## Gamer090 (13. Januar 2018)

```
apt show -a steam*
Package: steam-launcher
Version: 1.0.0.54
Priority: optional
Section: games
Source: steam
Maintainer: Valve Corporation <linux@steampowered.com>
Installed-Size: 2.898 kB
Depends: python, curl, libc6 (>= 2.15), python-apt, xterm | gnome-terminal | konsole, xz-utils, zenity
Recommends: jockey-common
Breaks: steam64
Replaces: steam, steam64
Homepage: http://www.steampowered.com/
Download-Size: 2.752 kB
APT-Manual-Installed: yes
APT-Sources: http://repo.steampowered.com/steam precise/steam amd64 Packages
Description: Launcher for the Steam software distribution service
 Steam is a software distribution service with an online store, automated
 installation, automatic updates, achievements, SteamCloud synchronized
 savegame and screenshot functionality, and many social features.

Package: steam
State: kein reales Paket (virtuell)
Package: steamcmd
State: kein reales Paket (virtuell)
Package: steam64
State: kein reales Paket (virtuell)
```
Besser?


----------



## Stryke7 (13. Januar 2018)

Ja 

Hm. Ich bin mir nicht  ganz sicher warum nur der Launcher installiert ist, oder ob die anderen einfach nicht zwingend benötigt werden.
Kannst du diesen einzeln ausführen? 

```
steam-launcher
```

Ich würde erwarten, dass dann dieses Update/Installations-Fenster von Steam kommt.
Wenn das nicht klappt würde ich jetzt vorschlagen Steam nochmal zu deinstallieren und neu zu installieren.


```
sudo apt remove steam
```

Danach nochmal 


```
sudo apt install steam
```
Anschließend mit 

```
steam
```
aufrufen.

Da Valve sehr gerne mehr Linux-Spieler hätte, ist es normalerweise ziemlich nutzerfreundlich.


----------



## Gamer090 (13. Januar 2018)

Alles gemacht:


```
$ steam
Running Steam on ubuntu 16.04 64-bit
STEAM_RUNTIME is enabled automatically
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(0)
libGL error: unable to load driver: radeonsi_dri.so
libGL error: driver pointer missing
libGL error: failed to load driver: radeonsi
libGL error: unable to load driver: swrast_dri.so
libGL error: failed to load driver: swrast
```


----------



## Stryke7 (13. Januar 2018)

Hmm. 
Sieht aus als ob sich Steam an den extern installierten Treibern stört oder sowas in der Art.
libGL driver errors when I try to launch Steam :: Steam for Linux General Discussions
Mit Treibern habe ich auch nicht so viel Erfahrung, außer dass sie mit einer Nvidia-Grafikkarte wirklich zum sind. 

Aber glücklicherweise ist man ja nie der einzige mit einem Problem.

[SOLVED] Steam won't open, libGL errors / Multimedia and Games / Arch Linux Forums

Das bezieht sich auf Arch Linux, wenn es nicht funktioniert sind vielleicht die Pfade bei dir anders ... aber versuch das mal nach zu machen.


Edit:

Hast du Ubuntu gerade neu installiert?  Sprich, können wir darin herumexperimentieren ohne dass es viel Arbeit wäre es komplett neu zu installieren wenn etwas schief geht? 

Der goldene Beitrag aus dem Arch Forum scheint zu sein


> This also worked for me on Antergos. Thanks.
> Also this may help  others: On first installation of steam the directory structure is  different. Just find the two libs and rename them. When Steam runs for  the first time, it updates itself which installs these libs again. As a  result it fails again when it tries to restart after update. You have to  go back and rename them.


welcher sich auf die weiter oben genannten Bibliotheken bezieht.


Edit2:
Falls Ubuntu gerade frisch ist ...  wäre es vielleicht einfacher es nochmal frisch zu installieren und dann Steam drauf zu packen. Ich weiß nicht ob es überhaupt notwendig ist nochmal andere Treiber zu installieren, ich hätte es erst mal mit den Standard-Treibern versucht.


----------



## Gamer090 (14. Januar 2018)

Ich habe eine AMD Karte  

Was im forum zu Arch Linux steht scheint nicht zu helfen  Gut möglich das die Pfade anders sind und die kenne ich nicht  
Und was genau willst du experimentieren?  Es ist zwar neuinstalliert aber habe kein Bock das ganze nochmals zu machen  Und weshalb sollte ich ubuntu neu installieren?  

Naja, andere Probleme hat es auch wie der nicht funktionierende LAN Anschluss, bin im Netz über den LAN Adapter der WiiU weil der vom Mainboard anscheinend nicht erkannt wird ist ein RTL8111 von Realtek.


----------



## Stryke7 (14. Januar 2018)

Ich dachte mir, dass eine Neuinstallation vermutlich schneller gehen würde als das Problem zwischen Steam und dem Grafiktreiber zu fixen. 

Funktioniert das hier? Klingt eigentlich nach einer sehr passenden Antwort auf dein Problem.
Steam not opening in Ubuntu 16.04 LTS - Ask Ubuntu



Bezüglich des LAN-Adapter würde ich einfach mal die Suchmaschine deiner Wahl (duckduckgo/Google/...) befragen ob das ein bekanntes Problem mit Ubuntu 16.04 und deinem Mainboard ist. Ich wäre sehr überrascht wenn es dafür keine einfache Lösung gäbe.

Edit:

```
sudo apt install r8168-dkms
```
Das sollte das Problem eigentlich beheben.


----------



## DKK007 (14. Januar 2018)

Wobei LAN bei Linux normalerweise Problemlos geht.

WLAN macht Probleme, wenn eine Karte von Broadcom o.ä. drinsteckt, aber da hilft es, wenn man einfach für 20€ eine Intel AC-Karte einbaut, dafür bringt Linux alle Treiber mit.

Du könntest auch noch mal versuchen Steam über die "Anwendungsverwaltung" zu installieren. Da hatte ich bei Mint nie Probleme bei Steam.


----------



## Gamer090 (14. Januar 2018)

Steam funktioniert, JUHU  Was noch nicht gelöst ist, das ist das Problem mit dem AMD Treiber, aber mal sehen ob die Spiele auch mit den Standardtreibern laufen.


----------



## Stryke7 (14. Januar 2018)

Ich bin eigentlich auch gewohnt dass so ziemlich alle Treiber dabei sind und out-of-the-box funktionieren. Die großen Hardware-Hersteller sorgen normalerweise dafür dass Linux gut mit Treibern versorgt wird ...  von Nvidia mal abgesehen.


DKK007 schrieb:


> Du könntest auch noch mal versuchen Steam über die "Anwendungsverwaltung" zu installieren. Da hatte ich bei Mint nie Probleme bei Steam.


Ich habe Steam darüber installiert, und laut APT habe ich die gleichen Packages die es auch über das Terminal installiert.





Gamer090 schrieb:


> Steam funktioniert, JUHU
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sehr gut! 

Ich bin gespannt ob es mit dem normalen Treiber geht.


----------



## DKK007 (14. Januar 2018)

Linux kann/darf aber nur OpenSource-Treiber mitbringen, bzw. in den Kernel integrieren. Die von Broadcom sind aber eben proprietär. Diese müssen also über die Treiberverwaltung nachinstalliert werden. Ist allerdings ungünstig, wenn man gerade kein LAN hat oder nur mal eben kurz ein Livesystem verwenden will.


----------



## Gamer090 (14. Januar 2018)

Gerade ist mir beim starten von Euro Truck Simulator 2 der PC abgestürzt! Und seltsamerweise ist dieses Spiel nicht mehr als installiert in der Bibliothek und Cities Skylines das ebenfalls installiert ist auch nicht.


----------



## Stryke7 (14. Januar 2018)

Kannst du es dann erneut installieren?

Bezüglich des Crashed setze ich mein Geld auf den Grafiktreiber 
Was ist den genau passiert? Ist er eingefrorer? Neu gestartet? Aus gegangen?


----------



## Gamer090 (14. Januar 2018)

Bild wurde schwarz und ich musste durchden Resetknopf neustarten, ich versuche es neu zu installieren aber er sagt das er die Datei nicjt findet.


```
cd amdgpu-pro-17.40-492261./amdgpu-pro-install -y
bash: cd: amdgpu-pro-17.40-492261./amdgpu-pro-install: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
```

Die Datei ist im Downloads Ordner.


----------



## Stryke7 (14. Januar 2018)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> ich versuche es neu zu installieren aber er sagt das er die Datei nicjt findet.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Dann such doch mal dort? 


```
~/Downloads/amdgpu-pro-17.40-492261./amdgpu-pro-install -y
```
Oder so ähnlich sollte dann der richtige Aufruf sein.


----------



## Gamer090 (14. Januar 2018)

Nicht gefunden


----------



## Stryke7 (14. Januar 2018)

Woran scheitert es? Du sagst die Datei ist da, weißt du nicht wie man auf dem Dateisystem navigiert? 

Das läuft eigentlich genauso wie in Windows ... manche Befehle heißen geringfügig anders. Andernfalls gibt es auch einen grafischen Dateibrowser der bei Ubuntu ebenfalls recht ähnlich zu dem in Windows funktioniert.

Eine Einführung gibt es hier:
Einfuhrung › Shell › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de

Noch zu erwähnen wäre noch dass "pwd" dir immer anzeigt in welchem Verzeichnis du dich gerade befindest.

Im Allgemeinen ist das Handbuch von Linux immer ein guter Anlaufpunkt. Es heißt praktisch einfach "man". Du kannst jedes Programm/Befehl dort nachschlagen um zu verstehen wie er funktioniert, in dem du "man xy" eingibst um die Seite des Handbuchs von Programm "xy" zu öffnen. 

Um grundlegende Befehle zu finden kann man einfach "help" eingeben. Wie bei Windows ... 

Andernfalls ist die Suchmaschine deines Vertrauens ein guter Anlaufpunkt. Besonders das Wiki von ubuntuusers.de ist ziemlich gut.  (Deren Forum leider weniger ...)


----------



## Gamer090 (14. Januar 2018)

Ich gebe doch das ein was in der Anleitung von AMD steht!


----------



## Stryke7 (14. Januar 2018)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Ich gebe doch das ein was in der Anleitung von AMD steht!



Installation Instructions for amdgpu Pro / amdgpu All Open Graphics Stacks

Diese Anleitung?

Hier steht eigentlich nur, du sollst das Verzeichnis dekomprimieren, in das dekomprimierte Verzeichnis wechseln und die Datei darin mit den angegebenen Attributen starten. Und dann neu starten.

Sag mir einfach bei welchem Schritt du stecken bleibst:

1) Herunterladen
2) Entpacken
3) In den entpackten Ordner wechseln
4) Installationsdatei ausführen


----------



## Gamer090 (14. Januar 2018)

Es ist diese hier, die Datei ist bereits entpackt worden mit der Archivverwaltung.  Wie ich in den entpackten Ordner wechsle weiss ich aber nicht


----------



## Stryke7 (14. Januar 2018)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Es ist diese hier, die Datei ist bereits entpackt worden mit der Archivverwaltung.  Wie ich in den entpackten Ordner wechsle weiss ich aber nicht



Default ist, dass heruntergeladene Dateien in /Downloads landen und wenn man der Archivverwaltung keinen anderen Pfad gibt, entpackt sie meist dort wo die Ausgangsdatei ist.  
Also schau mal in /Downloads

Wenn sie dort nicht ist, dann entpacke sie einfach neu und merke dir diesmal wo du sie hin-entpackt hast.


----------



## Gamer090 (14. Januar 2018)

Die Datei ist schon längst im Downloadordner, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stryke7 (14. Januar 2018)

Dann öffne den Ordner. Darin sollten eine ganze Menge Bibliotheken und die Installer-Dateien liegen.

Wenn die Dateien nicht mit Doppelklick ausgeführt werden, dann öffne in dem Ordner ein Terminal (Rechtsklick -> Terminal öffnen    oder so ähnlich) und gib 
	
	



```
./amdgpu-pro-install -y
```
ein.


Wenn das nicht funktioniert, ist eventuell ist der Part aus der Anleitung relevant:



> *Vega10 and newer*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich weiß nicht welche Grafikkarte du hast. Versuch es erstmal ohne die weiteren Attribute.


----------



## Gamer090 (14. Januar 2018)

Habe im Ordner per Rechtsklick das Terminal geöffnet und das eingegeben was du geschrieben hast. Danach den PC neugestartet und jetzt geht nix mehr! Bevor ich zum Anmeldebildschirm komme erscheint die Meldung das ich das Display manuell einstellen muss weil die Einstellungen nicht erkannt worden sind. 

Jetzt bleibt mir nur noch das ganze neu zu installieren


----------



## DKK007 (14. Januar 2018)

Drück mal Strg+Alt+F1 und schau, ob du in die Konsole kommst.


----------



## nordischerdruide (14. Januar 2018)

Ist schon so eine Sache mit Steam,Linux und AMD.

Hatte auch Probleme auf meinem AMD PC mit Steam unter Ubuntu 16.04 LTS.
Von der 12.04 – 14.04 lief alles super.
Die 17.04 hatte ich nicht ausprobiert, da ich zum spielen doch lieber Windows bevorzuge.
Auf der 17.10 funktionierte Steam wieder ohne Probleme, aber unter der 18.04 LTS, die ich schon einige Zeit teste, läuft Steam auch wieder nicht.

Mit meinem Intel Spielenotebook hatte ich nie Schwierigkeiten Steam zu starten, nur die AMD Geschichten haben unter Linux wohl ihre Maken.


----------



## Gamer090 (14. Januar 2018)

Ich werde die Tastenkombinaton mal testen da ich neuling bin, was soll ich dann in der Konsole eintippen?

Nvidiakarten werden schon lange  unterstützt nur bei AMD ist das ganze nicht ausgereift.


----------



## nordischerdruide (14. Januar 2018)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Nvidiakarten werden schon lange  unterstützt nur bei AMD ist das ganze nicht ausgereift.



Das ist wohl richtig. Unter 17.10 hat Ubuntu nicht die vom AMD vorgegebene Treiber genutzt und Steam funktionierte. Unter 18.04 und wohl auch unter 16.04 nutzt Ubuntu die von AMD und Steam läuft nicht, jedenfalls bei meiner Grafikkarte nicht.


----------



## DKK007 (14. Januar 2018)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Ich werde die Tastenkombinaton mal testen da ich neuling bin, was soll ich dann in der Konsole eintippen?



Erst mal mit Benutzernamen und Passwort anmelden. *** werden wie üblich nicht angezeigt. 
Dann versuchen mit "startx" den X-Server zu starten.


----------



## Gamer090 (14. Januar 2018)

xinit: giving up
xinit: unable to connect to X Server: Connection refused
xinit: server error

Klappt nicht


----------



## nordischerdruide (26. April 2018)

wer hätte das gedacht, heute ist offiziell ubuntu 18.04 lts erschienen, was ich schon eine zeitlang nutze..... und es läuft plötzlich steam wieder, auf meiner amd kiste


----------



## endlich (29. April 2018)

Hallo,

was hast du denn genau eingegeben bzw. Gemacht das es bei dir läuft?

Danke.


----------



## nordischerdruide (9. Mai 2018)

eigentlich nicht viel.habe steam letztendlich gelöscht, da es nicht funktionierte.

nachdem ich ubuntu mit dem offiziellen 18.04 lts aktualisiert habe, versuchte ich es nochmal und installierte steam erneut.
und da war die überraschung groß, dass alles funktioniert wie es soll


----------

